# Ilfracombe & District Canine Society Show



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,

Just to let all you dog show people know our schedule and entry form are available to download from our website for our Open Show at the Matford Centre in Exeter, Devon on saturday 18th February 2012.

Hope to see you all there!

Home - Ilfracombe & District Canine Society

Puppy Love x


----------



## ken brooks (Aug 5, 2011)

will there be a companion show as well?


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Morning Ken,

Sorry, no we don't have a companion show, just a general Open Show. Im sure it will be a great day as always. Usually get a really good entry and we have some great judges again this year.

Hope you can make it!


----------

